# New Boy "hello" + Some Help If Poss! :)



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Gentlemen,

Hello and Good afternoon to you all. My name is Richard and its high time I took the opportunity to introduce myself formally on the forum and hopefully contribute here and there going forward as my modest experience allows.

I know there are a number of you chaps who also put in regular appearances on "t'other side", and may therefore possibly know me from there where I visit daily and chip my 2p worth in now and again! I'm a daily visitor to this forum also and have infact made contact via email with a few members here and also bought/sold the odd item over the last couple of years. This is however my first post to any of the public forums here and I'm somewhat embarassed to say incorporates a plea for some assistance









My likes in terms of watches fall pretty much into two distinct categories, Divers and Mil/Aviation. I should shortly have, courtesy of our host here, a 45mm handwind Poljot Aviator with sub seconds at nine. I seem to remember that another forum member has the same watch although I can't remember quite who if I'm honest... I'll try and get a couple of pics of the beastie and post them up towards the end of the week.

If I may, I'd like to move onto my plea if possible.. Among my few mil style watches I've got a handful of Vostoks, mostly Amphibian variants. (My last, from Roy infact, comes highly recommended. Try the Blue Faced Amphibian diver on the Blue 300B rubber deployment, (the "Oris" style strap Roy sells). Great combination).

Much to my annoyance and frustration I've managed to trash the "red and black dotty" friction bezel on one of my Amphibians. Although the watch head is steel, the bezel is base metal, (probably brass I'm guessing?), and having scratched it deeply has got a highly unattractive look going on that is impossible to conceal. Our host, sadly doesn't have a spare at present and so I was wondering if any of you chaps had a spare bezel you'd be willing to sell. Failing that, if anyone has an idea where the "bits" can be sourced I'd be very grateful indeed. Many thanks to New Scuba for making the sensible suggestion for me to post here, having "come out" as it were, (







), I hope to chip in from time to time.

Best Regards to you all

Richard.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Richard,

I have just found a complete case with bezel, I sold the movement and dial to someone else a while ago and forgot about the case. I will email you.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Richard and welcome









I just read your similar post on the "other channel" so to speak









Although I've just ordered myself another Amphibia variant this weekend (the "Commander") I'm afraid I don't have any spare bezels. However, there are several contributors here who might well be able to help you out.

Nice idea about the blue Amphibia and blue rubber deployant by the way. I think I just might give that a try.

[EDIT] Told you







[/EDIT]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

New Scuba aka Jason M here.....good to see you 'over here' too....


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Roys 300B strap is a belter. Its a decent thickness at 4mm, flexible and very comfy, especially when its warmed to body temperature on the wrist. The Amphibia case + semi dome crystal is quite "tall" and thin straps can look a little puny in comparison to the overall look of the watch head. The blue dial and blue strap looks great IMHO and I'd recommend it. As with all "trimmable" rubber type straps though the alteration of them is a "one shot deal" and needs to be done very carefully with a scalpel or stanley knife with decent blade. I'll see if I can get a pic of my watch&strap and put that up as well later in the week.

Roy - Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome Richard,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Richard,

I can't help you with a replacement Vostok bezel but I'm sure that Roy will offer you the spare he has at a good price. I think that Natos go well with these watches - but then I would as I think the Nato (and Rhino) straps are excellent







.

A picture would be cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Richard.

Do I know you?

What's your name on the other forum?

The trouble with different names on different forums is that you never quite know if you are speaking to the same person.

That's why I always take my dog with me.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Neil..

I post on TZ as r1ch as well, I've just added an avtar, (hopefully its appeared left), that I use on TZ to give a little consistancy too. Grand idea of yours. I've actually lost 3 stone since that photo was taken, but its a good reminder of where I don't want to be again!









Cheers

Richard


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Richard


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

r1ch said:


> Much to my annoyance and frustration I've managed to trash the "red and black dotty" friction bezel on one of my Amphibians. Although the watch head is steel, the bezel is base metal, (probably brass I'm guessing?),


Hello Richard ,I recently purchased my Russian Commander beastie from ebay, before I was a member of this forum, as you can see it has a different shaped case and bezel to the red dotty one, maybe a bit more durable but the metal strap supplied with it was really awful so I replaced it with a leather one...still not happy with it but I wish I had bought one of Roys ,I prefer the look of the round case


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm a Russian watch fan but have to admit that some of the case/dial/hand configurations do tend to lend an impression of "lucky dip" parts assembly to the end product. Theres a mountain of differing styles and configurations out there, and the key IMHO is to buy what appeals to you and not pay too much attention to the limited edition status of many of the models. As with much old school East European engineering, Vostoks are a little clunky, but "do what they say on the tin". They have certain honesty in that respect that I find rather charming.

That Commander ain't so bad!







I would maybe be tempted to stick it on a NATO and see how that looks. One of the things I personally find suits me better is non tapering straps on these watches. With "only" 18mm lugs a tapering strap can give the watch a slightly "girly"* feel with it tapering to say 16mm at the buckle. This is somehow at odds with the overall style of the watch. Try it on an Olive NATO and I think it'd look rather good.

Richard

*none intended.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

......nato strap... hmmm yes ,cheers Richard think il try that,sounds good


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've not seen that type of case before rodiow.

I have the other version:










The one I'm getting from Roy is also called "Commander" (or "Classic" depending on where you look







) but looks like this:










I think I will give that blue Diver and blue rubber deployant strap a try


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome R1ch

I've been searching for Vostok Bezels for a while now without much success.

I particulaly want to get one like the one on ESL's (George)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Rich,

Nice to see you "over here".


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Richard,

Welcome to "our side"







My favourite Vostok is this one off, purchased from our resident Frankenstein, Paul.

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello Richard and welcome.

A rough and ready pic of my Vostok.










I know what you mean about 18mm straps tapering to a feminine 16mm. That is the beauty about NATO's and this mesh.

If you come accross any nice 18mm parallel leather straps let me know.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If you come accross any nice 18mm parallel leather straps let me know.


Ive been trying to find one in 22mm for ages ...I have a 'dressy' watch with 22mm whose non tapering strap perished, Ive got the buckle still which matches the watch case but it will only fit 22mm


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Gents,

Thank you for your "welcomes", glad to see I'm in the company of other Russian watch fans here at RLT









Best

Richard.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you won't have seen "Alby" R1ch. Just for Ian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> you won't have seen "Alby" R1ch. Just for Ian










Thanks Paul. I hope Alby is keeping well and you haven't been messing him about














.


----------

